# V10 TDI Turbo removal?



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a tech in the shop who has to replace turbos on one of these. I've heard that they can be removed without dropping the whole powertrain as ELSA web states. Can anyone confirm this for me?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

You heard wrong. There is a guy on Club Touareg right now with an 04 who thought the samething and went about it tearing the top half of the motor off. Guess what, he dropped the motor in the end. There is not room to get any tools in there while the motor is installed to get to the turbos.


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

That's what I figured. He dropped the whole thing out


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

why cant you and wouldnt it be easier to take body parts off ... like the fenders? Hood ? than to drop the engine, which of course cant be done without the jig made for it?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

torquedork said:


> why cant you and wouldnt it be easier to take body parts off ... like the fenders? Hood ? than to drop the engine, which of course cant be done without the jig made for it?


 Assuming you have a V10, take a look sometime to see if you can actually see the turbo's let alone get your hand in there with a wrech to even attempt to take one out. That motor is crammed in there and removing fenders is not gonna help you at all. Had there been away to replace them without removing the motor I am sure VW would be servicing all of them that way.


----------



## GONUP2 (Jun 10, 2007)

*tubro replacement*

i'm pretty sure you have to pull the motor. we had a power steering leak on a v10 and it was almost a month before we got our car back. you have to pull the motor to replace and they replaced the steering pump and still leaked so out again and replaced the hose and problem fixed. but they lower it all down on a hospital looking bed looking thing and work on it then pump it back in to place. but everything comes out exhaust all of it. it's a real job. i had to show my butt then relized what all was involved an then had to apologize. so good luck


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

When you have the jig because you work at a dealer (like I do) it is easier to just drop the whole thing. It only takes a couple hours to get it out


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

have fun attempting to get the turbos out without removing the engine/trans buddy.
Last time I worked on a v10 I had to pull it all to replace the ac compressor that was nicely fitted under the engine mount which was unaccessable in the car. :thumbup:









pic of the turbo








opcorn:


----------

